# Does classical music impact your personal style choice?



## zhiguliic (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello, dear friends of music! :tiphat: My name is Annette and I’m from Latvia! I must say that this is great place to be!  I'm having a really great time reading the conversations!
I’m studying cultural anthropology and currently doing a research on how concrete music genre impacts personal style. I hope you won't mind to be bothered with a little survey. Sorry if there are some mistakes, grammar is my Achilles' heel  

So, I’d like to hear from you, true classical music devotees, does the classical music genre leaves impact on your personal style choice. Information obtained from the survey will be used to make general conclusions, anonymity will be maintained.

1.	In which age category classical music genre has the widest audience of listeners?
2.	Do you recall a composer that has been significant not only with his compositions, but also with an expressive personal appearance? 
3.	Has any classical music genre representing artist has left an impression on your style with his appearance in public area?
4.	Have you noticed anything common in the style of classical music listeners? 
5.	Is collaboration of music and fashion industries actual within the genre of classical music? 
6.	Does classical music genre has it’s fashion trends?
7.	Do you follow the etiquette, attending a classical music event?
8.	What type of clothes do you choose for everyday wearing? Please indicate: clothing type (pants, jeans, shirts etc.), style (glamour, romantic, also your own description is ok ).
9.	What type of clothes do you choose for festive events?
10.	What are the principles that determine how you select clothes you are going to buy?
11.	Please name the colors you mostly choose in clothing.
12.	Do you use accessories? If you do, please describe them (simple, richly, etc.).
13.	Do you listen to other music genres? If you do, please name 3 favorite genres besides classical music. 

Thank you very very much! : )
Best regards,
Annette Krisjanous


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Annette 

I don't have any 'personal style' so I'm not a fit subject for analysis


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

1.	In which age category classical music genre has the widest audience of listeners?
Well I'm a teenager (18), I don't know about "widest audience" anymore.

2.	Do you recall a composer that has been significant not only with his compositions, but also with an expressive personal appearance? 
Enescu always looked nice to me. There was a time I loved seeing Brahms photographs etc. as well.

3.	Has any classical music genre representing artist has left an impression on your style with his appearance in public area?
I think Esa-Pekka Salonen and Seiji Ozawa left a bit of a mark on my personal style... as in, I don't get overly dressed-up for much of anything anymore unless someone tells me to and there's a good reason.

4.	Have you noticed anything common in the style of classical music listeners? 
Not particularly.

5.	Is collaboration of music and fashion industries actual within the genre of classical music? 
Probably, but I just don't care enough to follow it.

6.	Does classical music genre has it’s fashion trends?
Tuxedo, black dresses... I mean, there's nothing really great and different between the classical musician and the "everyman" (whatever that means) in public.

7.	Do you follow the etiquette, attending a classical music event?
Hopefully.

8.	What type of clothes do you choose for everyday wearing? Please indicate: clothing type (pants, jeans, shirts etc.), style (glamour, romantic, also your own description is ok ).
Jeans and either a t-shirt, button-down Hawaiian-esque shirt, or turtle-neck (if it's late fall/winter).

9.	What type of clothes do you choose for festive events?
pair of black pants, plain shirt... nothing really special.

10.	What are the principles that determine how you select clothes you are going to buy?
Either really plain or (in the case of designed t-shirts) having something really interesting, funny, or witty printed on it.

11.	Please name the colors you mostly choose in clothing.
Blue... I don't know, it's been a good several months since I've bought clothes, but blue seems to be a predominant color so far.

12.	Do you use accessories? If you do, please describe them (simple, richly, etc.).
Nope.

13.	Do you listen to other music genres? If you do, please name 3 favorite genres besides classical music.
Folk (/folk rock), psychedelic (Beatles, etc.), Francophone pop (occasionally)... not very often for any of these, really.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

1. In which age category classical music genre has the widest audience of listeners?
All ages.

2. Do you recall a composer that has been significant not only with his compositions, but also with an expressive personal appearance?
Well, they're all different so it's really hard to say. But, yes, there are a few (Beethoven, Berlioz, etc.)

3. Has any classical music genre representing artist has left an impression on your style with his appearance in public area?
An impression on my style? I don't think so. Though my pianism is continually influenced by the work of other musicians, like Richter, Michelangeli, Moiseiwitsch, and Cortot.

4. Have you noticed anything common in the style of classical music listeners?
They love classical music.

5. Is collaboration of music and fashion industries actual within the genre of classical music?
What? I'm the most ignorant person out there when it comes to fashion. So I wouldn't know.

6. Does classical music genre has it’s fashion trends?
I can only speak for myself. I usually wear tennis shoes, jeans and a t-shirt. I can't say classical music really impacts my "fashion" decisions, but then again, I don't really know fashion.

7. Do you follow the etiquette, attending a classical music event?
It really depends, but usually not. Unless I'm performing, that is.

8. What type of clothes do you choose for everyday wearing? Please indicate: clothing type (pants, jeans, shirts etc.), style (glamour, romantic, also your own description is ok ).
Jeans, shorts, t-shirts, sweat shirts, white socks, tennis shoes...

9. What type of clothes do you choose for festive events?
Festive events? I'm not sure I understand. I guess it depends on the occasion.

10. What are the principles that determine how you select clothes you are going to buy?
Price, does it fit, would I wear it normally, etc.

11. Please name the colors you mostly choose in clothing.
Uhhh.... dunno?

12. Do you use accessories? If you do, please describe them (simple, richly, etc.).
What's an accessory?

13. Do you listen to other music genres? If you do, please name 3 favorite genres besides classical music.
Progressive Rock, Jazz, Alternative Rock


Strange, strange survey. I guess I can't say much though because I'm pretty plain when it comes to "style".


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

1. In which age category classical music genre has the widest audience of listeners?
The concerts I've been to seem to have all ages. But the age tends to skew toward middle age, from what I've seen.

2. Do you recall a composer that has been significant not only with his compositions, but also with an expressive personal appearance?
I think Franz Liszt and Paganini were famous for their appearance. Sun Ra was very distinctive. 

3. Has any classical music genre representing artist has left an impression on your style with his appearance in public area?
There was a guy who played a concerto in casual clothes, and he was distracting, because the orchestra was in formal attire.

4. Have you noticed anything common in the style of classical music listeners?
No. But I don't hang around that many classical music listeners on a personal basis.

5. Is collaboration of music and fashion industries actual within the genre of classical music?
If you're speaking of performers, it seems to be that way. 

6. Does classical music genre has it’s fashion trends?
Wow, I wouldn't know, because I don't hang around a lot of people in the classical music genre. 

7. Do you follow the etiquette, attending a classical music event?
Etiquette being not clapping between movements and not showing up late, sure.

8. What type of clothes do you choose for everyday wearing? Please indicate: clothing type (pants, jeans, shirts etc.), style (glamour, romantic, also your own description is ok ).
"Everyday" meaning when I'm off work, usually jeans at home or business casual if I'm concerned with people noticing me.

9. What type of clothes do you choose for festive events?
I like to wear a suit or business casual, depending on the event. 

10. What are the principles that determine how you select clothes you are going to buy?
Conservative in appearance, since I work in the legal profession.

11. Please name the colors you mostly choose in clothing.
Brown, navy, black, muted. Again, because of my profession.

12. Do you use accessories? If you do, please describe them (simple, richly, etc.).
No. In my line of work, I don't want to call attention to myself.

13. Do you listen to other music genres? If you do, please name 3 favorite genres besides classical music. 
Jazz, gospel, progressive rock.


----------



## Colourless (Oct 21, 2010)

1. In which age category classical music genre has the widest audience of listeners?
to my knowledge... all.

2. Do you recall a composer that has been significant not only with his compositions, but also with an expressive personal appearance? 
I've never paid much attention to that, so I couldn't tell..

3. Has any classical music genre representing artist has left an impression on your style with his appearance in public area?
Not really.

4. Have you noticed anything common in the style of classical music listeners? 
Except for their love for classical music... no.

5. Is collaboration of music and fashion industries actual within the genre of classical music? 
Erm. I don't think so... All classical music fans I know of all dress in completely different fashions...

6. Does classical music genre has it’s fashion trends?
I don't think so.

7. Do you follow the etiquette, attending a classical music event?
I guess, yet again I don't care much unless I'm the one performing. I'm going there for the music, nothing else. That is if you're talking about a clothing-wise etiquette. I always follow the behaviour etiquette.

8. What type of clothes do you choose for everyday wearing? Please indicate: clothing type (pants, jeans, shirts etc.), style (glamour, romantic, also your own description is ok ).
Bootcut jeans, black videogame t-shirt, with an open shirt on top is what I wear most of the time with either skate shoes or biker boots... and a vintage perfecto coat when needed be. I guess I could describe my style as being some kind of odd mix between geek, rocker, and biker...
All in all, nothing that could give the slightest hint that I listen to classical music, even less play or compose that stuff.

9. What type of clothes do you choose for festive events?
Depends what kind of festive events. For a nice and clean look, I usually go for a sophisticated neo-victorian suit with a steampunk twist and fitting accessories. Otherwise I go in my usual attire.

10. What are the principles that determine how you select clothes you are going to buy?
Whatever my brain decides to like..

11. Please name the colors you mostly choose in clothing.
Black and navy blue. Mainly black.

12. Do you use accessories? If you do, please describe them (simple, richly, etc.).
Artistic, unusual, never delicate, mostly metal (especially silver, brass, iron and copper, not a huge fan of gold) and leather. Mostly self-made.

13. Do you listen to other music genres? If you do, please name 3 favorite genres besides classical music. 
Symphonic metal, swing, ragtime. But also itsy bits of anything and everything else.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello Annette !

I sympathize with your project including any sociological, inspirational or what-ever research implied, and perhaps your questions are only a preparation for more detailed studies or a way of mapping the world of classical music and its public, but if you intend to make some sort of a scientific conclusion later on, I think you should perhaps evaluate some of the questions and probably make them more specified and detailed. You are most likely to get very different answers, that will be difficult to categorize and use to that much ... Some of your questions are perhaps a bit more directed towards other music culture "segments" / a survey of the music public in general ... Anyway:

1. In which age category classical music genre has the widest audience of listeners?
- why not establish some age categories at least, and ask the person about his own age ? Me: past-40 ...; the general classical public: slightly inclining to past 50- , I think ...

2. Do you recall a composer that has been significant not only with his compositions, but also with an expressive personal appearance?
- what do you mean by expressive personal apperance ? Is it visually mainly (like I suppose it is), or regarding temperamental attitudes / morals / politics or the like ? What qualities are meant - beauty, gender styling, clothing, or what ? I´m not aware that any composers or musicians have been establishing clothing fashions, but they might have to a small degree - perhaps Wagner for instance and virtuoso figures like Liszt or Paganini and many operatic stars have probably had a starlike influence among their public ... 

3. Has any classical music genre representing artist has left an impression on your style with his appearance in public area?'
- I suppose you mean clothingwise especially again ? Personally: never.

4. Have you noticed anything common in the style of classical music listeners?
- not even as regards only small audiences. There´s no dressing etiquette among the Danish classical public, and for instance there wasn´t any in the opera house in Lviv, Ukraine, either - very informal. 

5. Is collaboration of music and fashion industries actual within the genre of classical music?
- as regards fashion designers, only on rare occurences as a superficial motivic inspiration maybe, neo-rococo or the like perhaps ... Don´t know any real examples. No doubt there are some indirect sponsorships and product-placements in the marketing of certain successful musicians.

6. Does classical music genre has it’s fashion trends?
- you mean that concertgoer´s fashion may change with time ? Interesting if there are some small trends here and there, but the question is very, very broad and habits change from country to country of course (I´m sure there have been some smaller trends among the young public of the Proms Concerts, for instance); likewise it has changed during the centuries with the ordinary fashion of course. There may have been other trends, for instance among avant-garde composers or the Les Six composer group in Paris of the 1920es, or among the Verismo followers in the 19th century, but I haven´t studied it. Am not aware of any specific trends among the public nowadays. Everything has been moving towards increasing informality, except from at very important premieres and special occasions with invited people, such as the New Years Concerts etc.

7. Do you follow the etiquette, attending a classical music event?
- again, etiquettes vary from place to place, and some people may follow some or all of them. Perhaps you should specify which etiquettes, or ask for examples ... Me: only general politeness, silence during the musicmaking and stubborn applause, unless the playing was disappointing ...

8. What type of clothes do you choose for everyday wearing? Please indicate: clothing type (pants, jeans, shirts etc.), style (glamour, romantic, also your own description is ok ).
- Me: casual style, jeans, sweat- and t-shirts, never anything else actually, a complete bore. 

9. What type of clothes do you choose for festive events?
- Me: casual as well, a bit rebellious in that field.

10. What are the principles that determine how you select clothes you are going to buy?
- specify possible answers, again ! Me: looks, price and durability / suitability. Am not the "fashion-following" type of person.

11. Please name the colors you mostly choose in clothing. Me: beige/light brown, grey, black, blue, light blue, brown - mainly.

12. Do you use accessories? If you do, please describe them (simple, richly, etc.). None, not even a watch or a ring (Male; no bling).

13. Do you listen to other music genres? If you do, please name 3 favorite genres besides classical music. Jazz - Rock - traditional ethnic music from various cultures.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

1. In which age category classical music genre has the widest audience of listeners?
Probably the widest audience is in middle-aged - elderley population
2. Do you recall a composer that has been significant not only with his compositions, but also with an expressive personal appearance?
Beethoven
3. Has any classical music genre representing artist has left an impression on your style with his appearance in public area?
Glenn Gould :lol:
4. Have you noticed anything common in the style of classical music listeners?
No
5. Is collaboration of music and fashion industries actual within the genre of classical music?
No
6. Does classical music genre has it’s fashion trends?
No
7. Do you follow the etiquette, attending a classical music event?
Never been to a concert but doubt I would dress formally for the occasion.
8. What type of clothes do you choose for everyday wearing? Please indicate: clothing type (pants, jeans, shirts etc.), style (glamour, romantic, also your own description is ok ).
Casual/Scruffy  - Trainers, Jeans/Cargo pants/ T-Shirt/Hoody/Headwear depending on weather
9. What type of clothes do you choose for festive events?
Same as above
10. What are the principles that determine how you select clothes you are going to buy?
comfort, cost
11. Please name the colors you mostly choose in clothing.
Black, Blue, Brown, Green
12. Do you use accessories? If you do, please describe them (simple, richly, etc.).
No
13. Do you listen to other music genres? If you do, please name 3 favorite genres besides classical music. 
Alternative/Punk Rock, Folk, Electronica

:tiphat:


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

"Fashion trends?" You mean dressing like I'm from the 1800's as I try to follow something Beethoven wore? Hmm...well maybe, I had a beard growing for about 3 or 4 months, and yes I imagined it becoming like Brahms's. Wife had other ideas...


----------



## Charon (Sep 8, 2008)

1. In which age category classical music genre has the widest audience of listeners?
Probably late middle age, from what I've seen at the concerts I've been to. Maybe these are just the people who can afford to go?

2. Do you recall a composer that has been significant not only with his compositions, but also with an expressive personal appearance?
Beethoven maybe? but if so only in coincidence.

3. Has any classical music genre representing artist has left an impression on your style with his appearance in public area?
No.

4. Have you noticed anything common in the style of classical music listeners?
The like to listen to classical music. Nothing much else.

5. Is collaboration of music and fashion industries actual within the genre of classical music?
I'm not aware of anything like this.

6. Does classical music genre has it’s fashion trends?
Maybe, I mean with the formal style of the orchestra musicians and such.

7. Do you follow the etiquette, attending a classical music event?
Well, I don't dress up very much when I go.

8. What type of clothes do you choose for everyday wearing? Please indicate: clothing type (pants, jeans, shirts etc.), style (glamour, romantic, also your own description is ok ).
Jeans and a polo or collared shirt


9. What type of clothes do you choose for festive events?
Suit and tie.

10. What are the principles that determine how you select clothes you are going to buy?
how they fit on me, appearance, price

11. Please name the colors you mostly choose in clothing.
Black, blue

12. Do you use accessories? If you do, please describe them (simple, richly, etc.).
Nope.

13. Do you listen to other music genres? If you do, please name 3 favorite genres besides classical music. 
Metal, Jazz, and some Rock.


----------



## Listener (Sep 20, 2010)

1. In which age category classical music genre has the widest audience of listeners?

Classical concerts are dominated by middle aged and elderly people. But in overall classical listening this may not be the case.

2. Do you recall a composer that has been significant not only with his compositions, but also with an expressive personal appearance? 

No

3. Has any classical music genre representing artist has left an impression on your style with his appearance in public area?

I don't think any artist has influenced my clothing style. But I love how classy Carmignola appears on cd covers.

4. Have you noticed anything common in the style of classical music listeners? 

Don't know if I can really call concert attendees classical listeners. But there a mixture of formal and casual dress.

5. Is collaboration of music and fashion industries actual within the genre of classical music? 

There has been some collaboration I think, but not a lot.

6. Does classical music genre has it’s fashion trends?

There is standard formal attire. But I don't know if individual artists are influenced by any overall trend.

7. Do you follow the etiquette, attending a classical music event?

I tend to dress a little bit better, but I don't like tuxedos.

8. What type of clothes do you choose for everyday wearing? Please indicate: clothing type (pants, jeans, shirts etc.), style (glamour, romantic, also your own description is ok ).

I wear jeans or and mock turtleneck or button up shirt. Occasionally slacks. Leather jacket or long overcoat. Sometimes fedora.

9. What type of clothes do you choose for festive events?

Maybe a tie, sometimes wear a vest with pocket watch.

10. What are the principles that determine how you select clothes you are going to buy?

Look good. Affordable.

11. Please name the colors you mostly choose in clothing.

Green. Gray. Black.

12. Do you use accessories? If you do, please describe them (simple, richly, etc.).

Watch.

13. Do you listen to other music genres? If you do, please name 3 favorite genres besides classical music.

Big Band. Film Score. Rob Dougan.


----------



## zhiguliic (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you World Violist, Manxfeeder, Colourless, Conor_71, Charon and Listener very very much for the response!

And hello, Chris! Thank you very much, nice to be here!

@Air
Yes this sure is a strange one!  But to start a research I need something to hold on to, since there is no widespread knowledge about specific characteristics of this genre compared to rock for example. 

@Joen_cph 
Thank you! Yes, that’s true – this is just a preparation for more detailed study of classical music audience. I did this survey to get the clue of what is happening in this genre overall so this is a base to create more specific questions. That’s true, but these questions we (me and my group mates) asked also other musical genre listeners, so we can compare the answers and see the differences. 

@David58117  now this is a quoteworthy paragraph!


----------



## Mr Slang (Nov 28, 2010)

1. In which age category classical music genre has the widest audience of listeners?
40yrs old onwards.
2. Do you recall a composer that has been significant not only with his compositions, but also with an expressive personal appearance? 
Classical?? nope. But if we're talking other genres then anything from Sun Ra (as mentioned previously) Robert Smith (The Cure)...Nick Cave?
3. Has any classical music genre representing artist has left an impression on your style with his appearance in public area? No
4. Have you noticed anything common in the style of classical music listeners? Apart from using headphones, No.
5. Is collaboration of music and fashion industries actual within the genre of classical music? No.
6. Does classical music genre has it’s fashion trends? 
Apart from suits, tuxedos, etc...
7. Do you follow the etiquette, attending a classical music event? I have a glass of red wine instead of a pint of lager because the latter was never available.
8. What type of clothes do you choose for everyday wearing? Please indicate: clothing type (pants, jeans, shirts etc.), style (glamour, romantic, also your own description is ok ).
Black jeans, Black shirt, black all the time pretty much...
9. What type of clothes do you choose for festive events? as above..
10. What are the principles that determine how you select clothes you are going to buy? I know black suits me best.
11. Please name the colors you mostly choose in clothing. erm, Black?
12. Do you use accessories? If you do, please describe them (simple, richly, etc.). None
13. Do you listen to other music genres? If you do, please name 3 favorite genres besides classical music. Psychedelic, Electronica, Alternative Rock


----------



## Philmwri (Apr 8, 2011)

I noticed that since I started listening to classical music pop music seems almost talentless to me.I'm not saying pop music is bad but I feel differently about than I did before.


----------



## hemidemisemiquaver (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, it didn't have that impact on me, but Parisians of the 19th century were more sensitive and borrowed a haircut from Belorussian xylophone virtuoso.










(Quite unlooked-for, isn't it?)


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Classical music made me a snob.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Labas! I think my personal style is more influenced by the rocker in me rather than the classical music lover..one of the best concerts I ever attended was at the Lincoln Theatre for a performance of the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no. 1 by John Browning and the New World Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Michael Tilson Thomas...not only was the performance awesome! with amazing keyboard technique and a super powerful orchestra but they all came out in jeans and t shirts, it being a Saturday afternoon. This was one performance that will always stand out for me.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

1.	In which age category classical music genre has the widest audience of listeners? Typically people who listen to "Classical music" are older, probably around 40-80.
2.	Do you recall a composer that has been significant not only with his compositions, but also with an expressive personal appearance? Beethoven I think was made famous slighty due to the fact that he had knarly crazy-man hair. Of course this doesn't belittle his amazing talent in composition.
3.	Has any classical music genre representing artist has left an impression on your style with his appearance in public area? Not particularly, I would wear some composer tshirts if they sold them. A Beethoven or shostakovich shirt would be cool. 
4.	Have you noticed anything common in the style of classical music listeners? Not in particular.
5.	Is collaboration of music and fashion industries actual within the genre of classical music? Not to my knowledge, though many other musical styles tend to be that way.
6.	Does classical music genre has it’s fashion trends? I guess not...
7.	Do you follow the etiquette, attending a classical music event? Yes, I typically wear a nice pair of pants and a buttondown, tucked in when I attend concerts.
8.	What type of clothes do you choose for everyday wearing? Please indicate: clothing type (pants, jeans, shirts etc.), style (glamour, romantic, also your own description is ok ). I usually wear jeans or cutoff jean shorts with a t-shirt with some tennis shoes, however I go barefoot whenever I feel it appropreate. 
9.	What type of clothes do you choose for festive events? Like parties and stuff? A nice pair of jeans and a tshirt with tennis shoes. I just make sure to be a little extra neat, but pretty much same type of clothing.
10.	What are the principles that determine how you select clothes you are going to buy? If it looks cool, I can see myself wearing it, comfortable and affordable, cheaper the better.
11.	Please name the colors you mostly choose in clothing. Black and white.
12.	Do you use accessories? If you do, please describe them (simple, richly, etc.). I have a pair of aviator sunglasses and a timex watch, but I don't wear earrings or something haha
13.	Do you listen to other music genres? If you do, please name 3 favorite genres besides classical music. I do, I listen to Jazz, Rock and Metal Mostly but I'm open to all genres and I look especially for genre-breaking music.


----------



## Suwannee Tim (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm afraid my personal style is far more, really entirely influenced by my cultural milieu than by my music, that cultural milieu being Florida Cracker / Hippie / *******. My personal dress is a Dickies FR shirt, blue jeans and steel toe shoes, hard hat when required, Tillie otherwise. When I'm on my own time I usually substitute shorts for blue jeans, otherwise sticking with the steel toes and work shirts. I do wear a suit to concerts and such, not wanting to make a spectacle of myself.


----------



## serinia (Jun 18, 2011)

Not really Maybe now I wear more dresses rather than the normal band T-**** and black jeans metal look, so I now have a more "romantic goth" look) I also tend to wear a lot of geek IT related T-shirts[love them]. Beside classical and opera I like metal very much (especially power metal, melodic death metal and symphonic metal), rock, some weired stuff like violindustrial ... I also don`t care how I dress to attend the opera, I`m there for the music and to support it, so I also wear my demonia platform boots or the usual heels just how I feel to it in everyday life.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

zhiguliic said:


> Hello, dear friends of music! :tiphat: My name is Annette and I'm from Latvia! I must say that this is great place to be!  I'm having a really great time reading the conversations!
> 
> Thank you very very much! : )
> Best regards,
> Annette Krisjanous


I had to laugh at that comment - she's only posted once since then!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

1. In which age category classical music genre has the widest audience of listeners?

*I would have to say the over 40s however I am only just in my 20s.*

2. Do you recall a composer that has been significant not only with his compositions, but also with an expressive personal appearance?

*Sadly no not really.*

3. Has any classical music genre representing artist has left an impression on your style with his appearance in public area?

*Not unless you count Nigel Kennedy, I'm sure he's a nice chap but I'd like to see him fall down a rather large flight of stairs.*

4. Have you noticed anything common in the style of classical music listeners?

*Only that there is no common classical music listener.*

5. Is collaboration of music and fashion industries actual within the genre of classical music?

*No I don't think so, one who proforms may dress according to the fashion of the time and event but it has nothing to down with the genre.*

6. Does classical music genre has it's fashion trends?

*No.*

7. Do you follow the etiquette, attending a classical music event?

*I have not been to many but I try my best to.*

8. What type of clothes do you choose for everyday wearing? Please indicate: clothing type (pants, jeans, shirts etc.), style (glamour, romantic, also your own description is ok ).

*If I must wear jeans they have to be black and tapered at the bottom, English girls call them "skinny jeans". If I'm just at home and no where important to be, I'll wear a black tutrtle neck sweater with jeans/trousers and a pair of chelsea boots or black shoes. Other times I may wear a white shirt with cufflinks and a wasitcoat or pullover (tanktop) and matching jeans or trousers.

If I am going out I will always take gloves and sunglasses to match my outfit the rest is up to what I feel like that day. I'm loving my Trenchcoat at the moment though as it has been raining quite a bit.*

9. What type of clothes do you choose for festive events?

*For festive events I will wear the appropriate clothing depending on how formal it is.*

10. What are the principles that determine how you select clothes you are going to buy?

*I'll buy what I like nothing more nothing less.*

11. Please name the colors you mostly choose in clothing.

*99% of the time I wear Black however I will wear other more natureal colours like beigie and camel and maybe grey. I let my feet do the talking I have lots of colourful socks in purple and red and so on.*

12. Do you use accessories? If you do, please describe them (simple, richly, etc.)

* I accessories with scarfs and sunglasses I have some cashmere scarfs from the likes of Chanel, Dior Burbbery etc. I also have many silk scarfs from Hermes, Dior Yves Saint Laurent and I bought a lovely one just the other day from Pierre Balmain.

I will some times wear hats and my bags tend to be Chanel, Balenciaga or Hermes. As for glasses Ray-Ban Aviators and Wayfarers. *

13. Do you listen to other music genres? If you do, please name 3 favorite genres besides classical music.

*Sometimes I do yes some old rock music like the Velvet Underground, Led Zeppelin, The Doors etc. I do like bits of Jazz but I'm by no means a fan I'll here bits used in old movies and I'll really like it but the rest bores me to tears sadly. I sometimes find myself singing strange songs from out of nowhere like Serge Gainsbourg's La Javanaise. I also like Opera.*


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

zhiguliic said:


> Hello, dear friends of music! :tiphat: My name is Annette and I'm from Latvia! I must say that this is great place to be!  I'm having a really great time reading the conversations!
> I'm studying cultural anthropology and currently doing a research on how concrete music genre impacts personal style. I hope you won't mind to be bothered with a little survey. Sorry if there are some mistakes, grammar is my Achilles' heel
> 
> So, I'd like to hear from you, true classical music devotees, does the classical music genre leaves impact on your personal style choice. Information obtained from the survey will be used to make general conclusions, anonymity will be maintained.
> ...


1. I don't know... Concert goers are quite old around here, and opera goers even more so. I'm 34.
2. So many composers have had memorable personal styles! My favourites are Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, Johannes Brahms, Gustav Mahler, Maurice Ravel, and perhaps Erik Satie.
3. Leif Segerstam is certainly impressive! Also John Storgårds, he's such a big and rugged looking fellow.
4. Well, most people in concerts dress more or less conservatively.
5. Never heard of such a thing.
6. Might be, but I'm not in the know.
7. More or less, yes.
8. Jeans & buttoned shirts, black & white & grey. Somewhere between artistic and conservative... a French Art Critic look? But my beard style is Russian with inspirations from Rimsky-Korsakov and Ivan the Terrible 
9. My grandfather's suits from the 40's and 50's.
10. Has to be black/white/grey, has to have that look described in #8. I have very little money so I buy clothes very rarely.
11. Black, white, grey. Has to look original, but not too original. I like splat patterns, but don't want to look like a full hippie... rather, somewhere between a hippie and an evil art person.
12. John Lennon sunglasses.
13. Very little anymore. Neo-folk/experimental/noise stuffs, hippie folk, mope rock, old prog rock, old heavy metal.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

When I put on a coat I don't put my hands into the sleeves, it freely hangs from my shoulders and looks like a cloak so I look more Byronic, especially when there is stronger wind.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I do that too sometimes! But I haven't thought as much of Byron as of Herr Rauffenstein from Renoir's "La Grande Illusion", played by Erich von Stroheim. I guess that style just comes naturally to us romantic types.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

I always thought Mendelssohn looked pretty suave in this portrait: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/87/Mendelssohn_Bartholdy.jpg


----------



## FrankieP (Aug 24, 2011)

1.	In which age category classical music genre has the widest audience of listeners? Varies hugely.. though I'm 17 and usually feel out of place at concerts where audiences are dominated by much older people. I'd say most people are 35+, perhaps, though with many exceptions, of course!

2.	Do you recall a composer that has been significant not only with his compositions, but also with an expressive personal appearance? George Crumb - photos with his dog called Yoda always struck me as pretty cool and quirky!

3.	Has any classical music genre representing artist has left an impression on your style with his appearance in public area? Maxim Vengerov because he's just so beautiful!

4.	Have you noticed anything common in the style of classical music listeners? BBC Proms prommers audience tends to be jeans/t-shirt, but some concerts seem to attract really really well dressed audiences :S

5.	Is collaboration of music and fashion industries actual within the genre of classical music?
Don't know! 
6.	Does classical music genre has it’s fashion trends?
Don't know!
7.	Do you follow the etiquette, attending a classical music event?
Yes, well I try to at lest!

8.	What type of clothes do you choose for everyday wearing? Please indicate: clothing type (pants, jeans, shirts etc.), style (glamour, romantic, also your own description is ok ). Casual - jeans, t-shirts etc. I don't like dressing smartly very much!

9.	What type of clothes do you choose for festive events? Depends on the occasion, don't know!

10.	What are the principles that determine how you select clothes you are going to buy? cost, colours..

11.	Please name the colors you mostly choose in clothing. Purples, Blues

12.	Do you use accessories? If you do, please describe them (simple, richly, etc.). I wear a simple silver necklace.. and sometimes earrings or a bracelet, but not very often..

13.	Do you listen to other music genres? If you do, please name 3 favorite genres besides classical music. Well.. European Folk music.. Dubstep.. Popular Disco music


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

1. In which age category classical music genre has the widest audience of listeners?
Well, I'm fifteen. I'm not really sure exactly where the widest range is.
2. Do you recall a composer that has been significant not only with his compositions, but also with an expressive personal appearance?
Beethoven was known for being very unkempt.
3. Has any classical music genre representing artist has left an impression on your style with his appearance in public area?
Not that I can think of.
4. Have you noticed anything common in the style of classical music listeners?
No.
5. Is collaboration of music and fashion industries actual within the genre of classical music?
I doubt it.
6. Does classical music genre has it’s fashion trends?
People tend to dress nicer going to a classical concert than elsewhere.
7. Do you follow the etiquette, attending a classical music event?
I certainly hope so.
8. What type of clothes do you choose for everyday wearing? Please indicate: clothing type (pants, jeans, shirts etc.), style (glamour, romantic, also your own description is ok ).
Jeans and a t-shirt.
9. What type of clothes do you choose for festive events?
Black slacks, white shirt. If it's a really special occasion I wear a suit.
10. What are the principles that determine how you select clothes you are going to buy?
Plain.
11. Please name the colors you mostly choose in clothing.
Dark ones that don't bring attention to me.
12. Do you use accessories? If you do, please describe them (simple, richly, etc.).
No.
13. Do you listen to other music genres? If you do, please name 3 favorite genres besides classical music.
No!


----------



## IfNannerlHadBeenABoy (Aug 7, 2011)

1.	In which age category classical music genre has the widest audience of listeners?
I think a small but dedicated percentage of teenagers, a small but dedicated percentage of middle-aged individuals and a lot of elders.

2.	Do you recall a composer that has been significant not only with his compositions, but also with an expressive personal appearance? 
No, but most classical musicians tend to be conservative... but if I meet a classical composer who finds attention like Britney Spears tries to find attention then I'll let you know! 

3.	Has any classical music genre representing artist has left an impression on your style with his appearance in public area?
Agnes Obel (although not technically a classical composer) has definitely inspired my interest in formal/conservative shirts and clothes that is modest.

4.	Have you noticed anything common in the style of classical music listeners? 
Most classical music listeners I know don't really fall underneath the label of "hipster" more "conservative".

5.	Is collaboration of music and fashion industries actual within the genre of classical music? 
No, in classical music usually only the music is judged, not the clothing. 

6.	Does classical music genre has it’s fashion trends?
No, formal modest clothing has pretty much been a definite since Buxtehude (providing you mean "classical music" in the broadest sense of the word and not from the classical era).

7.	Do you follow the etiquette, attending a classical music event?
Yes.

8.	What type of clothes do you choose for everyday wearing? Please indicate: clothing type (pants, jeans, shirts etc.), style (glamour, romantic, also your own description is ok ).
Clean, non-ripped jeans with a formal shirt and either dressy sandals or shoes.

9.	What type of clothes do you choose for festive events?
About the same as regular wear but maybe change the jeans in for dress pants.

10.	What are the principles that determine how you select clothes you are going to buy?
It has to be: Modest, formal, conservative.

11.	Please name the colors you mostly choose in clothing.
Black, blue, white and grey. 

12.	Do you use accessories? If you do, please describe them (simple, richly, etc.).
Never.

13.	Do you listen to other music genres? If you do, please name 3 favorite genres besides classical music. 
Rarely I listen to other genres but if I do it's... folk/alternative pop, alternative rock or country.


----------

